# Colquitt Co.



## shag377 (Oct 22, 2015)

I have seen zip. Not even coming to corn. 

Anyone else struggling?


----------



## Gone Fishin (Oct 22, 2015)

Heading up Sat morning.  You are not inspiring me.  

Are the peanuts laying in the fields?  That sometimes pulls deer from the woods.


----------



## TEAM GetAFFtrIT (Oct 22, 2015)

Job moved me to Fl so I haven't been able to hunt yet but I went up last weekend to check on my place and all of the fields near my land had peanuts in them. A lot of the fields were being combined at the time


----------



## Gone Fishin (Oct 23, 2015)

Farming has a huge impact on deer sightings.  

A food plot, a bag of corn, has a hard time competing with 50 acres of peanuts just laying on the ground ready to eat.  

We are going to give it a try this weekend.  Maybe there is at least 1 buck in our area with a peanut allergy.

We hunt ~15 miles from Moultrie, down 133 towards Valdosta.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Oct 25, 2015)

Been tough so far. Between the peanuts and acorns its been tough so far. Maybe things will pick up with some rain and cooler temperatures.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Oct 26, 2015)

My son managed to get a small 6pt Sunday morning.  He was sitting with my dad.  My stepson and I saw 4 does.  We are on the edge of Cook and could only take bucks, so no shot for my stepson (sad to say).  We had fun, but not much moving.  

Hunted Sat afternoon, Sunday (morn & afternoon), and this morning.  Only saw deer Sat morning.

No deer (live/dead) see on the side of the road anywhere.  Still peanuts and beans in the fields.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 1, 2015)

Heading back up next weekend.  Are they starting to move?


----------



## TEAM GetAFFtrIT (Nov 2, 2015)

A friend of mine said he saw a little movement in the evenings last weekend. I was gonna make a quick trip this weekend myself but work isn't gonna let that happen. Looks like the 15th is gonna be my first chance to get to hunt this year. Please report if you get to go. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 2, 2015)

If the rain permits we will make the long drive and hunt sat afternoon & sun morn.  Long trip for just 2 sits, but the kids will want to stay as long as possible both sits.


----------



## shag377 (Nov 8, 2015)

Cold front pushed through. Something should happen this week.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 9, 2015)

We didn't make it up this weekend - rain
Heading that way this coming weekend.  Not sure if the kids will join my dad and I but we will be there.


----------



## turkey freak (Nov 12, 2015)

Nothing much going on in the Northeast part of the County! Seems a lot of guys are complaining about the lack of deer sightings.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 14, 2015)

Hunted day and a half haven't seen any deer...????
None on road side either, dead or alive.


----------



## rustybucket (Nov 14, 2015)

Sorry to say... But you pretty much missed it.  It was ON FIRE during the rain last weekend.  Through the week it has slowed to a crawl....

For reference I saw three 8pt shooters last Sunday morning while the rain was coming down sideways, saw probably 20 deer in 2 days,.... And I've now been skunked on my last three sits....


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Nov 15, 2015)

Slow here on the line in hartsfield. I'm hoping things pick up next week and the week after. Stuff just isn't clicking yet even though I have daytime pictures.


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 15, 2015)

On the east side there was 3 good bucks that I know of taken. Guy I work with killed a good 8 fri and a 10 yesterday.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 15, 2015)

Picked up my sons deer from L E processor in Morvin.  They do good work.  

They said the Bucks are coming in and stink.  Who knows.  Had a good time with my ole man.  He will be 70 in January.  Still getting to hunt with him is a blessing.


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Nov 15, 2015)

Sghoghunter, you know where about on the east side? I hunt the line in of Mitchell and colquitt


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 15, 2015)

Bout 5 miles west of Lenox


----------



## turkey freak (Nov 17, 2015)

Deer movement is picking up around the Norman Park area. Saw six does Sunday morning and then a nice young buck Sunday afternoon. He came straight to the rattling horns out of a bedding area. Should pick up good in the next week if we can get some good hunting weather. "colder temps".


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Nov 21, 2015)

I had a good one working a scrape at 7 this morning. No shot presented.


----------

